# which title deserves to be Multiman Ladder match????



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

If I had it my way it would be The Usos vs. New Day vs. Street Profits in a Triangle Ladder Match for the tag team titles. However, they are on separate brands so not happening yet.



baddass 6969 said:


> For I.C. Title it could be here we get our multi man Ladder Match , right now Samy is champ , rumor has it he could be feuding with Johnny Knoxville , although Johnny is in no way shape or form especially as his age going to get in that ring by himself!! What they could do is have Samy defend against Richochet / Shinsuke Nakamaura / Sheamus / Happy Corbin/ Drew McIntyre and have Johnny cost Samy the title .


I like this idea. I can already image the spot where Johnny Knoxville pushes the ladder just as Sami Zayn tries to grab the belt.


----------

